# Technopathy vs Telepathy



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 25, 2010)

1. Which is more practical in everyday life
2. Which is cooler?
assume they are the same relative level


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 25, 2010)

Telepathy.


When you're xavier level, you're so good at one you'll even get both


----------



## sanx021 (Nov 25, 2010)

technopathy 

you could get all the money you want by going to a withdrawl point


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 25, 2010)

technopathy, you'll could do so much things is not even funny


----------



## sanx021 (Nov 25, 2010)

like get free cable tv


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 25, 2010)

It depends on how skilled you are in each.
Telepathy allows you to do all this: 


If I could master all that, then telepathy


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 25, 2010)

sanx021 said:


> technopathy
> 
> you could get all the money you want by going to a withdrawl point



Or I could go to halliburton and get all the money in the world.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 25, 2010)

Telepathy would make you hate life, you'd find out just what people think about you


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 25, 2010)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Telepathy would make you hate life, you'd find out just what people think about you



you'd find out how little I care about that, and how much I allready know.

Past some point in life, you just outgrow subterfuge


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 25, 2010)

also, you could tell people what to think about you


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 25, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> also, you could tell people what to think about you



but then that would be kind of pointless, since what you are making them think about you is not what they would really think under normal circumstances, and in some cases you are reinforcing that person original stand about you


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Nov 25, 2010)

I have to go with technopathy, since if you have that you could will machinery into an invention to simulate telepathy. you could send, recieve, percieve, and control energy in all the EM frequencies, IE a strong enough technopath is a telepath.

You could browse the web control all machinery, and electronic devices with your mind and because you could "speak" to technology you could literally build anything you wanted no matter how complex if you knew were to get the parts.


----------



## Purpledrank (Nov 25, 2010)

Techopathy, I could design a living A.I.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 25, 2010)

Technopathy is a variation of telepathy since they're basically hooking up to a machine as they would a human mind. Both are equally practically in a World with 6 billion people and lots of technology. Telepathy lets you control people, manipulate memories, read minds, steal info/knowledge, talk to them from large distance, illusions, mind crush and many others. If I can get Technopathy from Telepathy then even better.


----------



## WhiteTrickandBlackJoke (Nov 25, 2010)

Technopathy 

only cause I want to make super cool suits like iron man!!


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 25, 2010)

It depends if I can move people with my mind, and slice there head open Sylar style, then I will go with Telepathy.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 25, 2010)

I rather have the ability that's usable even when there's no tech to speak of in the immediate area.

Or, in a different scenario case, it's true that erasing your existence from tech leaves you undetectable but it doesn't change the amount of people that actually know you. 

It's really just easier and a lot more unrestricted in overwhelming options to be a high level telepath. All the general abilities Tranquil listed should have you completely covered in gaining cash, power, and so much more. I would rather manipulate 6 billion people that actually influence technology anyway.





> I have to go with technopathy, since if you have that you could will machinery into an invention to simulate telepathy.


That makes no sense. You can't will something to do something if it doesn't have the capability to do it on the spot. You can make an ATM give you all its cash and such directly connected to it but you can't literally tell it to hack the pentagon. Technology is still limited to what it's provided in resources and such. You're not building a nuke as an example by manipulating machines alone when such stuff isn't automated for a reason.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Nov 25, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Technopathy is a variation of telepathy since they're basically hooking up to a machine as they would a human mind. Both are equally practically in a World with 6 billion people and lots of technology. Telepathy lets you control people, manipulate memories, read minds, steal info/knowledge, talk to them from large distance, illusions, mind crush and many others. If I can get Technopathy from Telepathy then even better.



the other way around you can get telepathy from technopathy, the brain works through electric signals, and brainwaves work on an electromagnetic level.

A technopath can be a telepath, but a strictly telepath can never be a technopath.


----------



## Thor (Nov 25, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Telepathy.
> 
> 
> When you're xavier level, you're so good at one you'll even get both



This. /thread


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 25, 2010)

DarkBladex96 said:


> the other way around you can get telepathy from technopathy, the brain works through electric signals, and brainwaves work on an electromagnetic level.
> 
> A technopath can be a telepath, but a strictly telepath can never be a technopath.


You would have to figure out how to replicate the abilities of a telepath. Machines aren't built in the first place to do such a hypothetical. They only do what they are plausibly made to. We aren't living in a Ghost in the Shell society and even that has its limits.

As a telepath you can control people that control machines.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 25, 2010)

when i said telepath, i was thinking mind reader, perhaps on Xavier's level, but not a mind controller, and certainly not  a telekinetic


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Nov 25, 2010)

> You can't will something to do something if it doesn't have the capability to do it on the spot. You can make an ATM give you all its cash and such directly connected to it but you can't literally tell it to hack the pentagon.





> you could "speak" to technology you could literally build anything you wanted no matter how complex if you knew were to get the parts.



thats goes with the quote you took outta context, by will technology into an invention to simulate telepathy i mean a technopath instinctively understands every piece of tech, its purpose, and even form of EM transmission. a technopath could command out specific pieces from multiple objects to build something new on the spot.

say they have a phone and any other piece of equipment that can receive EM signals. he can command them to break down into their components and reassemble them as a device to amplify EM signals which can be used to mimic telepathy because the brain works on electrical signals, which a technopath can perceive and control. 

a powerful technopath would need that because he would be a telepath on his own.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Nov 25, 2010)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> when i said telepath, i was thinking mind reader, perhaps on Xavier's level, but not a mind controller, and certainly not  a telekinetic



X can control, erase, and rewrite minds.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Nov 25, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> You would have to figure out how to replicate the abilities of a telepath. Machines aren't built in the first place to do such a hypothetical. They only do what they are plausibly made to. We aren't living in a Ghost in the Shell society and even that has its limits.
> 
> As a telepath you can control people that control machines.



you are seriously not getting it. a technopath understand a machine as as a whole and as individual components, they can telekineticly take them apart..etc and build new things, or they can sit in front of a pile of junk components and see thousands of  possible creations, even the parts they need even if theyve never heard of them.

so it doesnt matter what a machine CAN do when youre a technopath its what do the components do. if a machine has the components to do or become something a technopath can do it.

A technopath instinctively understands, percieve and can manipulate all form of EM signal. the brain runs on these, everything you see, feel, and remember is in electric signals, every process of your body is in electric signals, a technopath(assuming theve reached this level) can control and understand these signals.....which is basically telepathy.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 25, 2010)

DarkBladex96 said:


> thats goes with the quote you took outta context, by will technology into an invention to simulate telepathy i mean a technopath instinctively understands every piece of tech, its purpose, and even form of EM transmission. a technopath could command out specific pieces from multiple objects to build something new on the spot.


Except that it doesn't mean you automatically invent whatever you want. Especially when inventing certain levels of technology requires a resource base that simply isn't available. You're still limited to what those machines can produce. They don't magically add together to make something that requires more than what is technologically available at the moment. All the more so when said multiple objects aren't built to do certain things in the first place. With automatic knowledge of things comes automatic knowledge of their limits. Knowledge itself is quite finite.


> say they have a phone and any other piece of equipment that can receive EM signals. he can command them to break down into their components and reassemble them as a device to amplify EM signals which can be used to mimic telepathy because the brain works on electrical signals, which a technopath can perceive and control.


Read above. Knowing how something works doesn't mean you can make it do something it was never meant to do in the first place. It doesn't give you the power to make stuff turn into component with little legs and arms as it does something it isn't crafted to actually do as technical limits do persist.

Seriously, try to use that idea in the middle of a pre-electronic type society and see what happens. Telepathy automatically grants you control of people that control machines in the first place without any complication. It's relatively simple as you make people do the work for you and more.


> you are seriously not getting it. a technopath understand a machine as as a whole and as individual components, they can telekineticly take them apart..etc and build new things, or they can sit in front of a pile of junk components and see thousands of possible creations, even the parts they need even if theyve never heard of them.


What technopath in all of fiction does this? Seriously, I really like to know of this character. It contradicts the limits shown for characters throughout fiction that fulfill the technopath niche. Forge is the closest to your description except that his intelligence also has to be high, he doesn't command machines with his mind, and has to literally disassemble stuff to fully figure out how it truly works. It sounds like you're inventing your own definition of a technopath. I don't have time for fanfiction if that's what you're getting at.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 26, 2010)

Technopathy, I could shut down MvC and Sentry permanently 

EDIT: Also no mods could ban me, and I could ban them instead. I could also take over the forums and control everyone's posts


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 26, 2010)

That's actually a good idea for technopathy there.


----------



## Purpledrank (Nov 26, 2010)

What technopath in all of fiction does this?
[DLMURL]Link removed
Warlock?


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 26, 2010)

He's techno organic. He's more than just a technopath; he's a technarchy. They are actually two different things. Might as well bring up the borg and other such races when they aren't simply technopaths.

When I think technopath, I think of a majority of characters with a certain capability. I'm not thinking that we suddenly become advanced aliens and such since those things are more than just mentally controlling and/or talking to machines. I keep thinking of a certain technopath in particular for Heroes rather than being the Magus.

All the more so in the situation that if Forge or Warlock tried to comprehend the technology of Celestial+, I don't think they'll be okay after that.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Nov 26, 2010)

> Except that it doesn't mean you automatically invent whatever you want. Especially when inventing certain levels of technology requires a resource base that simply isn't available. You're still limited to what those machines can produce. They don't magically add together to make something that requires more than what is technologically available at the moment. All the more so when said multiple objects aren't built to do certain things in the first place. With automatic knowledge of things comes automatic knowledge of their limits. Knowledge itself is quite finite.



i need you to listen and stop trying to be right all the time.  i never said they could flatout invent whatever from whatever, listen now take this in. They instinctively know every component and what every component does what the machine does(as a whole) if freaking irrelevant, only the components are important. you talk so much trying to prove me wrong that you are blinding yourself never did i say they could do things without the resources thats your fabrication because you just cant be wrong. A TECHNOPATH CAN BUILD ANYTHING HE/SHE WANTS ASSUMING THAT THE THINGS AROUND THEM HAVE THE NESSECARY COMPONENTS. if youd listen and read between lines youd see that i said that and then you replied by saying the same thing in an effeort to flex your ego...you look foolish.




> Read above. Knowing how something works doesn't mean you can make it do something it was never meant to do in the first place. It doesn't give you the power to make stuff turn into component with little legs and arms as it does something it isn't crafted to actually do as technical limits do persist.
> 
> Seriously, try to use that idea in the middle of a pre-electronic type society and see what happens. Telepathy automatically grants you control of people that control machines in the first place without any complication. It's relatively simple as you make people do the work for you and more.



the level of density, stop trying to be right all the time, stop making fabrications in your mind. when you have to use example that you make up to prove someone else wrong then your point is already flawed. plz stop trowing out bullshit.

say a high lvl technopath has a cellphone and he wants to know what the guy behind him is thinking. 

A cellphone works by receiving electric, EM singals, and other satellite/broadcasts. the phone recieves EVERY signal in the air waves, microwaves, the guy next to yous EM brainwaves EVERYTHING. what makes it respond to a call directed at you is special coding in the message,
are you following me. are you following me every human brain produces Electric signals and every human has an EM field. the phone has all the components to pickup brain waves but its not programmed to do so. this is a trivial obstacle to a person who can reprogram with their mind as easily as they can imagine a picture. its not that complicated to understand, they arent breaking the limits of what they have simplity modifying its function.

Assuming a telepath tried to mind control a technopath, the technopath wouldve already sensed the change in electric signals that lead up to the telepath using his powers, ie read the signals thus reading his mind. and wouldve started his own assualt on the telepaths brain signals or he will simply resist the mental onslaught by controlling the signals in his own mind.

High level technopathy affords control over people and thier technology.



> What technopath in all of fiction does this? Seriously, I really like to know of this character. It contradicts the limits shown for characters throughout fiction that fulfill the technopath niche. Forge is the closest to your description except that his intelligence also has to be high, he doesn't command machines with his mind, and has to literally disassemble stuff to fully figure out how it truly works. It sounds like you're inventing your own definition of a technopath. I don't have time for fanfiction if that's what you're getting at.



youve never seen sky high have you? the main villian on skyhigh was a technopath the likes of which i speak of. you lay parts in front of her say build a freeze ray she waves her hands and boom you got a freeze ray, mika from heroes can understand all forms of electronic communication as well as create programs from scratch with his mind, like the program he made to link the sprinkler system with his phone, black box can recieve all EM transsmissions and store them in his brain.


----------



## Gig (Nov 26, 2010)

sanx021 said:


> technopathy
> 
> you could get all the money you want by going to a withdrawl point



You can do that with telepathy just go to some rich guy and make him give you the money


----------



## SYSC (Nov 26, 2010)

Definately Technopathy, mainly because my biggest fear in life is robots taking over the world leaving behind death and despair from their cold metal hands 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGSVYgcy24Q[/YOUTUBE]

And I would like to see you guys use telepathy to stop Sex Robot


----------



## MKS (Nov 26, 2010)

If somehow we created nanobots today, I'd take technopathy in a with out a second thought. 

It'd be game over like nothing else.


----------



## Vynjira (Nov 26, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Also no mods could ban me, and I could ban them instead. I could also take over the forums and control everyone's posts


You could do that with Telepathy...

Take their passwords etc..





sanx021 said:


> technopathy
> 
> you could get all the money you want by going to a withdrawl point


You could do that with Telepathy...

Hand a dollar to a cashier and make her think its a $100 bill and that the $20 bills she is giving you is $5.. etc..

and unlike technopathy you can actively prevent someone from killing you or arresting you.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 26, 2010)

I would rather have technopathy as I'd be more likely to use it. More than likely I wouldn't read or control people's actions if I could.


----------



## ShinobiNoKami (Nov 26, 2010)

Technopathy, I will invent a helmet that converts thoughts images into video images. Then I will send information on the existence of my invention to Disney, Hollywood and Bill Gates and will sell it to the best price, such a thing would sell itself in the order of billions.

I will then buy a country in Afrika or buy the corrupt goverment of a Latin America country and build a technological empire. In 10 years I will be the ultimate world power.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 26, 2010)

In THIS world, technopathy.  Go back a couple of generations or post apocalypse and it's no contest.  Unless your level of technopathy can create and rebuild.  Tech is more convenient, tele is far more versatile.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 26, 2010)

DarkBladex96 said:


> the other way around you can get telepathy from technopathy, the brain works through electric signals, and brainwaves work on an electromagnetic level.
> 
> A technopath can be a telepath, but a strictly telepath can never be a technopath.



No. This is a wrong old trite myth and trope which is absolutely untrue.


----------



## ShinobiNoKami (Nov 26, 2010)

Technopathy is broken at its highest level, you can monthly invent something in the order of billions or even trillions with it. I would totally choose it, in a couple of years I would turn a third world country into a technological empire with GDP 10 times bigger than USA.


----------



## hammer (Nov 26, 2010)

why take power over machines when I can do the same with people

make a super comupter nuke china?

I tell russia to nuke china. 

take the money from the bank?

take stephine myers money and make her kill herself


----------



## zenieth (Nov 26, 2010)

the true question is.

Do you want to be super iron man and fuck the earth up on it's side with tech or be Xavier and roll your mind across the milky way like a psychic badass out of the Andromeda Galaxy?


----------



## hammer (Nov 26, 2010)

im going with xavior hell if I was in a weel chair I would mind rape doctors to give me stem cells to walk again.

then mind rape people for the lulz


----------



## Juri (Nov 26, 2010)

DarkBladex96 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have thought you would prefer telepathy due to you Jace set and his love of mind screw. Mind of Void is one of my favourite decks btw.


----------



## Id (Nov 26, 2010)

If the technopathy is on the level seen by Cable with the Dominus Objective, technopathy all the way. It can do everything Telepathy can, plus complete interaction, and manipulation of all digital media.


----------



## Harihara (Nov 26, 2010)

leaning towards telepathy


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 27, 2010)

Technopathy I would simply evolve technology over and over again until I have reality warping technology.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Nov 27, 2010)

It definately depends.

If it's heroes level, then telepathy.

If it is like planetary level, technopathy gets you more.

I would like both, but telepathy seems more reliable. 
As long as there are other creatures, telepathy works, but if an EMP hits, technopathy is worthless.

It is god-mode if one has a nano-bot colony though.



Telepathy


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 27, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> It is god-mode if one has a nano-bot colony though.



Yes nano bots are pretty broken, you can disarm any nation with those.


----------



## hammer (Nov 27, 2010)

or with telopathy you cand mind rape the army before they raise their guns

if its geass telopathy then fuck no


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 27, 2010)

I think at their high end levels they basically achieve the same effects. With advanced enough Technopathy in theory you should be able to evolve technology over and over again until you have something which allow you to manipulate the quantum strings (and thus warp reality). With high end Telepathy you should be able to do the same because at Xavier levels it go to levels of outright psychokinesis.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 27, 2010)

I can tell what a woman wants using telepathy

screw technopathy


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 27, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> I can tell what a woman wants using telepathy
> 
> screw technopathy



Then you discover 90% of the gorgeous women want a man with Hollywood-like looks which effectively renders your knowledge useless 

Just joking, althought I wouldnt really be surprised if it were that way 

I think no one has refered this so I will, hasnt anyone thought that with technopathy you could invent a mind reading device?

Thats why I think technopathy is better, telepathy is a super-power, technopathy is mankind's solution of having no super-power, basically it give you maestry over the very science that allow the current world to exist.


----------



## hammer (Nov 27, 2010)

you can do what technpaths can do plus more with telopathy


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 27, 2010)

Like i said, only mind reading, not controlling or raping


----------



## Captain America (Nov 27, 2010)

I say Technopathy since it sounds more practical irl.

Controlling machines would make it easier to do stuff like typing, etc.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 27, 2010)

DarkBladex96 said:


> i need you to listen and stop trying to be right all the time.  i never said they could flatout invent whatever from whatever, listen now take this in. They instinctively know every component and what every component does what the machine does(as a whole) if freaking irrelevant, only the components are important. you talk so much trying to prove me wrong that you are blinding yourself never did i say they could do things without the resources thats your fabrication because you just cant be wrong. A TECHNOPATH CAN BUILD ANYTHING HE/SHE WANTS ASSUMING THAT THE THINGS AROUND THEM HAVE THE NESSECARY COMPONENTS. if youd listen and read between lines youd see that i said that and then you replied by saying the same thing in an effeort to flex your ego...you look foolish.


And again, as the majority of the trope goes in fiction, it doesn't work that way. Knowledge of how all things work is something extra. Just like how being a telepath doesn't automatically tell you everything you need to know about the human brain.


> the level of density, stop trying to be right all the time, stop making fabrications in your mind. when you have to use example that you make up to prove someone else wrong then your point is already flawed. plz stop trowing out bullshit.


I'm sorry, I didn't know you had such a problem with your own rhetoric. What character in fiction does your cell phone example at all? You literally need to bring up a character that literally does what you suggest to such a level. If you don't have a character that reproduces telepathy with technopathy, you're basically making fanfiction.



> Assuming a telepath tried to mind control a technopath, the technopath wouldve already sensed the change in electric signals that lead up to the telepath using his powers, ie read the signals thus reading his mind. and wouldve started his own assualt on the telepaths brain signals or he will simply resist the mental onslaught by controlling the signals in his own mind.


Except that you're suggesting the technopath automatically has this kind of stuff in mind to begin with. Telepathy isn't automatically based upon using electrical signals as the medium to affect a person's mind. Seriously, you putting down some strict bias limitations.


> High level technopathy affords control over people and thier technology.


I'll repeat. This includes doing this without technology around and only people around?


> youve never seen sky high have you? the main villian on skyhigh was a technopath the likes of which i speak of. you lay parts in front of her say build a freeze ray she waves her hands and boom you got a freeze ray, mika from heroes can understand all forms of electronic communication as well as create programs from scratch with his mind, like the program he made to link the sprinkler system with his phone, black box can recieve all EM transsmissions and store them in his brain.


Whoa, you really don't get it. First, you're trying to say that some cruddy Disney Original movie defines technomancy while the majority of fiction doesn't? Did she actually use a bunch of mundane random parts to create a freeze ray? You have to prove that she can do more than just that when the discussion isn't on producing intense cold. Ditto on the kid from Heroes where what he does there doesn't automatically mean he has knowledge of all competents and parts provided to him without any limitations on his capabilities.

None of these characters are creating telepathy as you keep suggesting. Again, what character does what you described to a such a level as reproducing telepathy?


Azrael Finalstar said:


> Like i said, only mind reading, not controlling or raping


So, your idea is simply reading minds and accessing machines as the comparison then?


----------



## Vynjira (Nov 27, 2010)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Like i said, only mind reading, not controlling or raping


Didn't you also say





> assume they are the same relative level


? If so then you'd only be able to read the files on a computer with your mind... because getting computers is the same effect of mind control...

If that is the case and mind reading is all you could do... then all you'd be able to do is read files on computers with your mind... which makes telepathy even more ideal by comparison.

As for everyone talking about creating machines that would be technokinesis.

Our society isn't so computerized as to make Technopathy worthwhile... especially if you can only read files... but even if you can control computers, mind control would be infinitely better. Or even the ability to induce illusions.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2010)

technopathy = get gang raped by one of the billions of software virus out there
No thank you


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 27, 2010)

At a high enough level of technopathy, viruses are lulz and you'd evolve faster than their programming.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2010)

A technarchist is someone who can control parts to build machines
For example, Danger, Maddison Jefferies, that guy from Irredeemable, Ultimate Doctor Octavius or that girl from Sky High
As a drawback for example, technartists often display the ability to inspire loyalty from overly complex, but not control, as presented by the giant sentinel flying off to space once given sentience, and all the overly clever machines built by maddisson develop skynet syndrome
A technopath is someone who reads controls computers, mostly those with wireless signals, such as Iron Man, Micah, Ultron and others. They can read signals and they can send them but  to sugest they can controll the parts, now that's silly and completely nonsensical to their ability's true nature
A technopath is not a technarchist the same way a telepath is not a telekinetic, or better yet, a bio-fucker


----------



## zenieth (Nov 27, 2010)

So yeah telekicking the universe from the andromeda galaxy with fucking telepathy.


----------



## Nihilistic (Nov 27, 2010)

So this is a read minds vs read computers with no chance of affecting either? I'd take telepathy then, that atleast would be useful when playing poker.


----------



## Vynjira (Nov 27, 2010)

Nihilistic said:


> So this is a read minds vs read computers with no chance of affecting either? I'd take telepathy then, that atleast would be useful when playing poker.


As well as learn secrets, and passwords among other things.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 27, 2010)

Both abilities have their uses, but I'd go with telepathy. I find that to have the better uses.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 27, 2010)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Like i said, only mind reading, not controlling or raping



I assume technopathy you can use it to all its extents right? Depending on your answer telepathy will be infinitely better or technopathy will be infinitely better.


----------



## Nihilistic (Nov 27, 2010)

Vynjira said:


> As well as learn secrets, and passwords among other things.



I think that the only secrets you'd learn from common folk would involve them interbreeding like rabbits among themselves. Secretly from their spouses, of course. I don't think anyone other than soap opera fans would find that to be interesting.


----------



## Vynjira (Nov 27, 2010)

Nihilistic said:


> I think that the only secrets you'd learn from common folk would involve them interbreeding like rabbits among themselves. Secretly from their spouses, of course. I don't think anyone other than soap opera fans would find that to be interesting.


Who said anything about common folk?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2010)

fourtunately I've grown to surround myself with people not usually regarded as common folk to say the least


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 27, 2010)

Could I use technopathy to create a sapient AI?

Then put it in the body of a hot robot girl?


----------



## Es (Nov 27, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Could I use technopathy to create a sapient AI?
> 
> Then put it in the body of a hot robot girl?


Build one like Guri


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 27, 2010)

Es said:


> Build one like Guri



Not a fan of her


----------



## Es (Nov 27, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Not a fan of her


Why not


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 27, 2010)

Es said:


> Why not



I'm just not, okay? My tastes are capricious


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Telepathy. Then I'd mind-control all you fools who chose Technopathy and make you my slaves, gettings both powers for myself.

And I don't care what the OP says about mind-control. Want, take, have.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 27, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Telepathy. Then I'd mind-control all you fools who chose Technopathy and make you my slaves, gettings both powers for myself.
> 
> And I don't care what the OP says about mind-control. Want, take, have.



Not if I uploaded my brain into a computer, you wouldn't


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Not if I uploaded my brain into a computer, you wouldn't



I'm so powerful even that won't save you.

*EDIT-* Or maybe I'll get another technopath to just delete you.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 27, 2010)

Not if I corrupt them with a virus first


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Not if I corrupt them with a virus first



I insert one terrabite of haruhi porn


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Not if I corrupt them with a virus first



And you won't, so there.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 27, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> And you won't, so there.



Yes I will. I'll also send my signals into space to hijack alien technology


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Yes I will. I'll also send my signals into space to hijack alien technology



All the while unaware I was mentally telling you to do that all along.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2010)

It'll take you light years to bear any fruit


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 27, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It'll take you light years to bear any fruit



That would depend on the speed of your technopathy transmissions and the alien technology.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2010)

current tech streams at light speed. So....


----------



## Wesker (Nov 27, 2010)

Use telepathy to insert Gain's thoughts into Mike's head.


----------



## Es (Nov 27, 2010)

Wesker said:


> Use telepathy to insert Gain's thoughts into Mike's head.


Trying to make an Endless Gain


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike would probably deploy Final Solution in his last moment of sanity


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 27, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> current tech streams at light speed. So....



there is no such thing as telepathy and technopathy in the real world. If we are allowing those in to the universe why not faster than light aliens or teleporting aliens?


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll control the universe


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2010)

Stilzkin said:


> there is no such thing as telepathy and technopathy in the real world. If we are allowing those in to the universe why not faster than light aliens or teleporting aliens?



I'm allowing it. Simply the signal to get to space aliens requires decades to reach anywhere I can't proove there isn't one, although I'd wager on probably millions of years


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 27, 2010)

I can be patient


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Nov 27, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> A technarchist is someone who can control parts to build machines
> For example, Danger, Maddison Jefferies, that guy from Irredeemable, Ultimate Doctor Octavius or that girl from Sky High
> As a drawback for example, technartists often display the ability to inspire loyalty from overly complex, but not control, as presented by the giant sentinel flying off to space once given sentience, and all the overly clever machines built by maddisson develop skynet syndrome
> A technopath is someone who reads controls computers, mostly those with wireless signals, such as Iron Man, Micah, Ultron and others. They can read signals and they can send them but  to sugest they can controll the parts, now that's silly and completely nonsensical to their ability's true nature
> A technopath is not a technarchist the same way a telepath is not a telekinetic, or better yet, a bio-fucker



thats relative to the universe you are talking about, Royal Pain(the girl from skyhigh) is a technopath and she does both. she statedherself to be a technopath in some universes they seperate them in some they are the same.


----------



## Vynjira (Nov 28, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Yes I will. I'll also send my signals into space to hijack alien technology


You're also assuming you'd make contact with a more advanced civilization than our own... as well as the assumption that you'd be able to understand an alien computer language and that they would even be using something similar to our computers..or that an advanced civilization doesn't have some sort of protection against technopathy.. etc..etc..


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 28, 2010)

It's technopathy, what are they gonna do? By OP fiat we're the only ones that have it


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 28, 2010)

With technopathy you should be able to take modern world technology to alien-like levels in a few years.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 28, 2010)

to answer orochibuto's earlier question, yes, full technopathy.


----------



## Nihilistic (Nov 28, 2010)

Vynjira said:


> Who said anything about common folk?



I was assuming that everyone here was like me, living my day-to-day life in a normal society with somewhat normal people all around me instead of chilling out in the basement of the White House, ready to blackmail the president once he bangs some girlscout. 

I apologize for my generalization, should've known better.


----------



## hammer (Nov 28, 2010)

I use telopathy to find the intrnet and unplug it gg


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Nov 28, 2010)

After finding out OP nerfed telepathy, I will take technopathy.

All I need is one nanobot. That becomes two, and exponentially, I can change matter by thought.

I would also use it to constantly stream porn into my head. 
Naw, not constantly...


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2010)

DarkBladex96 said:


> thats relative to the universe you are talking about, Royal Pain(the girl from skyhigh) is a technopath and she does both. she statedherself to be a technopath in some universes they seperate them in some they are the same.



What? So if they had called the power to fry things with your eye beams "equine mimickery" you'd assume superman has the power to turn into a horse?
Because that's your reasoning here
Being psionic doesn't automatically give you empathy, telekinesis, precognition superintelifence, photographic memory and astral projection. It's the obd definition of technopathy and that lies where I said it does.
What you're talking about is an external and unrelated power and you really don't get to have it in this thread.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> I can be patient








Oh exploitable


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 28, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> What? So if they had called the power to fry things with your eye beams "equine mimickery" you'd assume superman has the power to turn into a horse?
> Because that's your reasoning here
> Being psionic doesn't automatically give you empathy, telekinesis, precognition superintelifence, photographic memory and astral projection. It's the obd definition of technopathy and that lies where I said it does.
> What you're talking about is an external and unrelated power and you really don't get to have it in this thread.



...Especially when you're ridiculous enough to bring up a bland Disney Original Movie. Might as well suggest that Twilight defines what it truly means to be a vampire.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 28, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> After finding out OP nerfed telepathy, I will take technopathy.
> 
> All I need is one nanobot. That becomes two, and exponentially, I can change matter by thought.
> 
> ...



Nanobots, nanobots everywhere


----------



## Vynjira (Nov 28, 2010)

DarkBladex96 said:


> thats relative to the universe you are talking about, Royal Pain(the girl from skyhigh) is a technopath and she does both. she statedherself to be a technopath in some universes they seperate them in some they are the same.


Except that definitions change. If she was Pluto and said she was a planet, she'd be wrong again.

Since that movie new terms were coined to distinguish the abilities of various people with similar power sets. Many people labeled telepaths often are given what we recognize to be telekinetic powers.

You're having this conversation with us... not with the Disney characters from Sky High... thus you wouldn't use their definitions to have a conversation with us, especially since we have already established what the words mean to us.


----------



## ragnara (Nov 28, 2010)

1. Which is more practical in everyday life
*Now it's Telepathy but that is goint to change in the future.*

2. Which is cooler?
*Technopathy*


----------

